# 4x4x4 - April 17 - 23, 2006



## dougreed (Apr 17, 2006)

Good luck!

1. l' U' l' F B2 L' R' F r2 l2 B u R' l' b2 B' U2 r2 U' L' b2 R2 r' u r' u2 d' R2 U' R F' L l2 U u' B U2 b U2 F2

2. d' r' b D d' f B' l R D B2 L d F2 R D' R2 B u' D B' f' L' D' f' U l2 B2 D' u F' b l2 d2 D2 L2 R D2 l' R'

3. U' b u' d l r2 B2 b U2 d f2 R l D2 F2 f2 l' f D B2 b U r2 F2 b D' b L D2 l' L U2 B' R' r U' l L' d' U2

4. L2 U2 D2 R' U D b2 f' r R f2 b2 R r d B l2 F' L2 B2 d F D2 U2 R F f' L2 U L2 l' u U2 f R2 U2 B' D u' r

5. f2 F' L2 d2 u2 L u' f L2 f2 B' r' l' B' b L U' R2 d' R L2 f2 F2 U' B' r B2 f' U2 B2 l b2 d' u2 F2 f' r R' u2 R2


----------



## FrankMorris (Apr 18, 2006)

Name: Frank Morris
Average: 1:09.76
Times: 1:10.18, 1:04.23, (59.90), (1:15.33), 1:14.89


----------



## mmwfung (Apr 20, 2006)

Average: 1:11.62
Times: 1:16.16 P+O, (1:24.25), (1:03.46), 1:07.73 P+O, 1:10.98

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. O=OLL parity, P=PLL parity. I was not in form today, I made too many mistakes.

Michael Fung


----------



## nascarjon (Apr 20, 2006)

Jon Morris

85.15

(64.51), 81.45, 84.49, 89.50, (102.21)

This average was doomed from the start. Sure the first solve was great, but after that things got bad. And I had both parities for the last four solves. That's gotta be some kind of record!


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 23, 2006)

Name: Craig Bouchard
Average: 2:02.73
Times: (2:16.90), 1:58.70, 2:03.23, (1:45.22), 2:06.27

I swear to god I've gotten worse at 4x4...w/e...


----------



## dougreed (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for competing.

*
1. Frank Morris...........1:09.76
2. Michael Fung...........1:11.62
3. Jon Morris.............1:25.15
*
4. Craig Bouchard.........2:02.73


----------

